# CRUZE Brake Upgrade



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Impressive results!


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> Impressive results!


Love your profile pic. I knew the braking would be better, but I was amazed at how much better performance brake stop the car.


----------

